# Good layout design software



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

What is good for designing layouts software wise. I dont need the whole fancy 3d thing, a top down view is plenty. I would PREFER free software (not demos) but I would pay for something good. Im just cheap and like free. I was looking at Anyrail before which looks pretty solid.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I use the full version of Anyrail. I like it. It's simple and easy to use and has all manufacturers track in it. The structures could be a little more wide spread but that's really the only gripe I have with it. Oh and I'd love a 3-D option.

As far as the free ones. I could never get the hang of XtrackCad and the others. Seems those are more CAD software than simple track planning tools.


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

I've used both Anyrail & SCRAM both free, SCRAM is a bit harder to use and doesn't allow you to rotate track once you placed it on the board, however there is no limit where ANYrail has a 50 piece limit.

Then again give them both a try and see what you like.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The free version of Anyrail is a full featured demo, but since you're limited to 50 pieces, it really is a "try before you buy" version. That said, from a features / power / ease of use / cost standpoint, I think it's the best product out there.

It has excellent support, has huge built in library of track in a variety of scales (even LEGO track is there), and an extensive library of user-created objects which can be downloaded for free. If you have the Trainplayer program, you can export your designs and run them as a virtual layout. It also has standard outputs like material lists. The only really tricky part is inclines, but the on-line help is very good.

in my opinion, it's worth every penny of the $60 they charge for it. I like it so much that I keep designing layouts, just to use the software.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I downloaded the Anyrail free demo. I have yet to use it, I plan on checking it out when I get back home, but from what I saw on the site it looks very nice. I will obviously try before I buy it, but it looks to fulfill my needs


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

In terms of pure power and advanced features:

http://www.trackplanning.com/download.htm


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

fcwilt said:


> In terms of pure power and advanced features:
> 
> http://www.trackplanning.com/download.htm


Tried that. Learning curve was WAAAAY to steep for me.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Tried that. Learning curve was WAAAAY to steep for me.


It's really pretty simple once you understand the basics but it's a bit hard to get started on your own.

If we sat down together I could have you up and using a lot of the main features inside 1/2 hour or less.

When I first started with the program I just tried to figure it out. That didn't work so well. Then I downloaded and used the manual. That made a big difference because it walked you through step by step.


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

*Easement support*

Anyrail has full support for flextrack easements. SCARM is a relative newcomer but 
as (effectively) freeware, it's becoming more prevalent. The Anyrail UI
also takes some getting used to, but the track libraries are awesome.


----------

